# abdo pain



## cathj (Jul 13, 2005)

hi ladies please can anyone out there help aim in my 17th week and aim having a lot of lower abdo pain also i better tell you aim having twins.


----------



## andy99 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Cathy

I have been also having alot of pain in my lower abdomen and the midwife said it was spd (can't remember what it stands for but something about the pubic bone) Basically if the pain is there when you are walking it is nothing to worry about (very painful though) and the physion can help you with it but if you are lying down and still having pain then you need to get to the hosp. asap as it may be something much more serious. I would ring your hospital / midwife immediately and talk through things with them.

Good luck

xxAndy


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi Cathy,

Just to add - bear in mind there's alot of stretching going on, so try not to panic. I have spd too, and added to the usual lower tummy tweaks (and trapped wind!!), it can get very uncomfortable. Your midwife should be able to put your mind at rest.
Congrats on your twins!
love
Caro
x


----------



## cathj (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks for the advice i feel much better now.xx
love cathj.xx


----------



## Lisa-anne (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Cath,

I am also expecting twins and I have been having pain on and off quite a bit too, but everyone keeps saying it's normal and just your uteras stretching to accomodate growing bubs, but like you I also worry you can't help it can you? But I'm sure what we are feeling is normal and I reckon it must be slightly worse when expecting twins as more growing has to be done.

Luv Lisa
xxx


----------

